# Good Dry Rub For A Yankee



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody willing to help a Yankee out with a dry rub recipie? Mainly for pork and chicken. Thanks. Also if your cooking some type of meat low and slow with dry rub are you supposed to brush on some sauce towards the end of cooking or leave it dry? I say no. A Yankee friend says yes. I'm not talking baseball either Thanks guys.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

try one of these:
http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/BBQ%20Sauces%20Seasonings%20Rubs%20and%20Marinades/Rubs/Bob%27s%20Boss%20BBQ%20Rub.htm
http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/BB...bs and Marinades/Rubs/Memphis Style Rub_1.htm
http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/BBQ Sauces Seasonings Rubs and Marinades/Rubs/A Basic BBQ Rub.htm


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Oops! Site address is: http://recipes.amryal.com/


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Bobmac. Those recipes are just what I'm looking for. I'm trying to be a pit master. Lol


----------

